
Daring Fireball's Impressive Traffic Stats - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/daring-fireball-2011-3?op=1
======
symesc
Regardless of whether you like what he writes, you can't knock the hustle
here. Gruber found his audience and a way to monetize.

